# Finally done!



## solo87 (Dec 3, 2016)

Finished up "Ted's" enclosure.

8x4x3
3/4" Plywood
2x4 wood frame
Plexiglass doors
Cypress mulch bedding 
Cost me about ~$600 total to build









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 3, 2016)

solo87 said:


> Finished up "Ted's" enclosure.
> 
> 8x4x3
> 3/4" Plywood
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## solo87 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks Walter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DakotaJane675 (Dec 4, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## beantickler (Dec 4, 2016)

I like it! Looks very nice.


----------



## solo87 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Dec 8, 2016)

Great job!! I'm curious as to how you did your sliding doors? That's always been a challenge for me.


----------



## solo87 (Dec 8, 2016)

@JimB I had to cut them with a jigsaw. They sell an attachment that is meant to cut plexiglass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Dec 9, 2016)

solo87 said:


> @JimB I had to cut them with a jigsaw. They sell an attachment that is meant to cut plexiglass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! I'm also interestered in the slides or trays that the plexiglass rides in? I've made wooden doors with 1/4" screen instead of Plexiglass for my Rhino enclosure but couldn't figure out how to make them slide very well. I would un using Closit Door hardware so the doors actually hang instead of slide on something. It works but not too well really.
Thanks for helping me out here.


----------



## solo87 (Dec 9, 2016)

I've had to cut mine several times because it would open halfway on one side then stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

